# snowblower



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thinking this could be my next snowblower when i move out onto my farm

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/hs1132tas.htm


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

nice but l would get on to go a tractor {my two cents}


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I already have one on the tractor


----------

